# new EDC



## Dieseldoc (Jul 18, 2020)

Simple Slim-Line Pro with Schmidt SKM88 push button on four piece Maple-Walnut blank with very simple band saw knot.


----------



## Lucky2 (Jul 18, 2020)

Charlie, that is a gorgeous pen, I like the segmentation part of it.

Len


----------



## magpens (Jul 18, 2020)

I like that too, Charlie !!! . Well done !!!

Is that a blue wood veneer that you used for the accent pieces ?


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jul 18, 2020)

magpens said:


> I like that too, Charlie !!! . Well done !!!
> 
> Is that a blue wood veneer that you used for the accent pieces ?


Yes, Blue veneer was same thickness of  blade kerf.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 19, 2020)

nice color combination


----------

